# Good headset or headphone?



## dragonair9 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey,

I have build a new computer and want to be able to talk via skype with people. so my question is, what are great headsets or headphones? 
I was thinking about buying a headphone and an external mic, but the problem is I don't know which one. I am debating between the Audio-Technica ATH-M50x or the Sennheiser Momentum On-Ear. And about the mic, I am getting a pretty cheap one that I can clamp to my headphone cord, here's a link.
Or should I forget about this all and just get a headset, in that case, which one? I have a budget of 180 euros. I was looking at the Astro A30's or Siberia Elite.

Sorry if this post feels rushed, it kinda is.
anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 3, 2014)

You really can't go wrong with Sennheiser or Audio Technica, in this case I'd recommend the Sennheisers over the Technicas only because they look more durable, and I really recommend you get a mic like this.

http://www.bax-shop.nl/condensator-studiomicrofoon/devine-bm-400-condensator-studiomicrofoon/product-details.html

They are worth the money.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're just using skype, then get a set of G35s and be done with it.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 3, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> If you're just using skype, then get a set of G35s and be done with it.



-gasp- Some people actually have a sense of good sound quality...and want headphones that aren't going to snap at the earcup joint...


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 3, 2014)

AnonNone said:


> -gasp- Some people actually have a sense of good sound quality...and want headphones that aren't going to snap at the earcup joint...



What are you talking about?  Skype is compressed audio and you don't even know what sound card he has?  Its probably just Realtek.  

The fact that he's going to gaffer tape the microphone on is ridiculous.  And seinheiser aren't very good anyway.  Secondly the G35s are rock solid, and don't have any issues around the earcup joint....

Thirdly the G35s have almost the exact same frequency response, have twice the number of drivers per cup, higher impedance and 7.1 rather than just stereo.  Secondly they have a built in mic, and are half the price.

So unless he has a top range sound card he'd be a fool to spend the money on what is a rip off.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 3, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> What are you talking about?  Skype is compressed audio and you don't even know what sound card he has?  Its probably just Realtek.
> 
> The fact that he's going to gaffer tape the microphone on is ridiculous.  And seinheiser aren't very good anyway.  Secondly the G35s are rock solid, and don't have any issues around the earcup joint....
> 
> ...



http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Headphones-Headsets-Microphones/G35-Right-ear-cup-snapped-off/td-p/903628

Just one case, I don't know about frequency response, but just because it has more drivers doesn't mean it is better, neither does 7.1. Sennheiser are the utmost of quality, that is why they are one of the top headphone brands. They speak for themselves.

Perfectly right about the compressed audio tidbit though, but I'm sure he will use them for more than JUST skype.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 3, 2014)

Well mate, basically your argument is nonsense.  You're saying because one person has had a broken pair, then its a faulty set.

Secondly your other argument is based entirely on brand.  Nothing more.

Nuff said.


----------



## dragonair9 (Jul 3, 2014)

AnonNone said:


> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Headphones-Headsets-Microphones/G35-Right-ear-cup-snapped-off/td-p/903628
> 
> Just one case, I don't know about frequency response, but just because it has more drivers doesn't mean it is better, neither does 7.1. Sennheiser are the utmost of quality, that is why they are one of the top headphone brands. They speak for themselves.
> 
> Perfectly right about the compressed audio tidbit though, but I'm sure he will use them for more than JUST skype.



I am indeed going to use it for more than just skype, should've said it. But I never really got an answer. All I got was an argument why I should or shouldn't the g35s. I do aprecciate it though  but the thing is, why are the momentum on ears and the m50x a rip-off? I thought sennheiser was the best headphone company and the m50 the best headphone for it's price range. And about the sound card, I got the msi h87-g43 gaming mobo. Not sure what sound card it has.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 3, 2014)

It is a realtek sound card on that motherboard not warranting any significant purchase for headphones.  Forget the brand, look at the specs.  The G35s are much better for gaming and have a built in microphone and almost the exact same specs.  As I have already said, there are far better headphones and they're all a waste of money running of Realtek hardware. Unless you're going to buy a 2 or 3 hundred dollar sound card, you're wasting your money getting anything better than the G35s for your computer.


----------



## dragonair9 (Jul 3, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> It is a realtek sound card on that motherboard not warranting any significant purchase for headphones.  Forget the brand, look at the specs.  The G35s are much better for gaming and have a built in microphone and almost the exact same specs.  As I have already said, there are far better headphones and they're all a waste of money running of Realtek hardware. Unless you're going to buy a 2 or 3 hundred dollar sound card, you're wasting your money getting anything better than the G35s for your computer.



Okay, thanks for that explanation. Didn't quite understand it at first I think. But again, thanks really aprecciate it.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 3, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> Well mate, basically your argument is nonsense.  You're saying because one person has had a broken pair, then its a faulty set.
> 
> Secondly your other argument is based entirely on brand.  Nothing more.
> 
> Nuff said.



There are a lot more "faulty set"'s where that came from, it is a design flaw using plastic like that, I could look around and post a lot of links to various proofs but that should be your job if you are trying to say that it was just a faulty set. You also didn't bother commenting about my other points on this.

As for my second argument it has nothing to do with brand and everything to do with the reviews of the brand. Audio Technicas and Sennheisers are 2 of the top headphone brands period I'll provide ample proof of that if you request it but otherwise I'm not wasting my time, as well as that you don't necessarily need a high end sound card to notice a difference in sound quality. Above all that a pair of Sennheiser or Audio Technicas will last you a lifetime if you take care of them, which pays for themselves unlike the plasticy Logitech junk.

EDIT: Don't get me wrong by the way, Logitech has their place on some things, but headsets/phones are not one of their strong points.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 3, 2014)

Do you have the G35s?  I do, they're build very sturdy.  The arms are made of metal btw.  So talk about something you know.  Your other arguments are based on nothing more than brand recognition.  The specs (which is what matters) are almost identical.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 3, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> Do you have the G35s?  I do, they're build very sturdy.  The arms are made of metal btw.  So talk about something you know.  Your other arguments are based on nothing more than brand recognition.  The specs (which is what matters) are almost identical.



The metal arms don't matter if the plastic earcup joint breaks off. I know exactly what I'm talking about and I take offense to that insult. Plastic isn't sturdy, plastic will crack and snap eventually. The specs might be "almost identical", but I'm almost certain that Sennheiser uses higher quality materials as well as I'm certain Logitech's are made in China. I don't base my arguments on "brand recognition", you do.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the G930's and love them.  Durable, great sound quality for a gaming headset, and excellent mic.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 4, 2014)

AnonNone said:


> The metal arms don't matter if the plastic earcup joint breaks off. I know exactly what I'm talking about and I take offense to that insult. Plastic isn't sturdy, plastic will crack and snap eventually. The specs might be "almost identical", but I'm almost certain that Sennheiser uses higher quality materials as well as I'm certain Logitech's are made in China. I don't base my arguments on "brand recognition", you do.



What are you on about, this proves nothing.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 4, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> What are you on about, this proves nothing.



I never said all Sennheisers were good, did I? My point is still valid, plastic cracks and snaps eventually which is why I recommended he get the Sennheiser pair he chose (all metal there). I still argue those were harder to break than the cheapo chinese plastic stuff they use for Logitech's though.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jul 4, 2014)

As long as you take care of your stuff, its gonna last a long time if its a good brand. Doesn't matter of its plastic or metal. So if all OP is doing is Skype, it is completely pointless to spend a bunch if money in a good pair of headphones unless he plans on tossing them around a lot, in which case he should get a strong headset or pair of headphones.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 5, 2014)

PCunicorn said:


> As long as you take care of your stuff, its gonna last a long time if its a good brand. Doesn't matter of its plastic or metal. So if all OP is doing is Skype, it is completely pointless to spend a bunch if money in a good pair of headphones unless he plans on tossing them around a lot, in which case he should get a strong headset or pair of headphones.



How can you say that with any sort of seriousness? Plastic is a terrible material for anything that will be under strain for an extended period of time (e.g. headphones). While plastic will always crack metal will not, it will only bend if put under an immense amount of strain, and in that case you can just bend it back. Also like what was said earlier by OP:



dragonnair9 said:


> *I am indeed going to use it for more than just skype, should've said it.* But I never really got an answer. All I got was an argument why I should or shouldn't the g35s. I do aprecciate it though  but the thing is, why are the momentum on ears and the m50x a rip-off? I thought sennheiser was the best headphone company and the m50 the best headphone for it's price range. And about the sound card, I got the msi h87-g43 gaming mobo. Not sure what sound card it has.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 5, 2014)

But he has a realtek onboard sound controller.  Not worth buying expensive headsets for, even if what you claim about HDPP is correct.  Which it isn't.


----------



## PCunicorn (Jul 5, 2014)

On board audio really isn't that bad. It's improved a lot over recent years and you really don't need any more then it unless you have a really nice pair of headphones or speakers, usually $250+. Now, I'm sure a sound card will make a sub $250 pair of headphones sound better, but not so much to were on board audio sounds God awful compared.

OP, get some Sennheiser HD558s, and maybe a sound card if you are a audiophile and have the extra cash. The M50s are good headphones, but from what I hear the 558s are quite a bit better. The reason ATH M50s are so popular is they look good, are lightweight, sound good, and are at a great price. The 558s sound great and are at a great price. Not really good looking, and not light (though they aren't massive).

For a mic, a Blue Snowball would be a good choice under $50. For above that, I would get a Audio Technical USB mic. I've heard great things about all of them. BTW, a Blue Yeti is also a great choice.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 7, 2014)

The Audio-Technica ATH-M50x are awesome. Get those. Though, if you don't care for the detachable cable, go for the ATH-M50.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 7, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> But he has a realtek onboard sound controller.  Not worth buying expensive headsets for, even if what you claim about HDPP is correct.  Which it isn't.



In what way am I not correct about HDPP? Once again you provide no proof of concept and just say something you believe is correct, on the other hand however I could literally post at least thousands of photos of headsets/phones that use plastic in the worst ways (which honestly, is any) that have been broken because of bad design, stress fractures due to plastic at the earcup joint, or not thick enough at the headband, or not thick enough in the arm (though plastic should NEVER be used here). So show me some solid proof that your idea is correct and I will tip my hat to you, until then I just have to assume you are either trolling me or you really just don't care about quality (using Logitech headsets speaks volumes to me though).



Okedokey said:


> What are you talking about? Skype is compressed audio and you don't even know what sound card he has? Its probably just Realtek.
> 
> The fact that he's going to gaffer tape the microphone on is ridiculous. And seinheiser aren't very good anyway. *Secondly the G35s are rock solid, and don't have any issues around the earcup joint....*
> 
> ...



EDIT: And yes, I know I used the same picture I used before, I could look up more broken G35s, but again, I don't like wasting my time on things that should be your responsibility.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 7, 2014)

Ive provided you with specifications showing that the audio quality of the headset you suggested is actually inferior, ive provided you with first had experience with the set i am proposing, ive provide the fact that he is using a realtek onboard controller which is garbage, and ive suggested that for the price, the soundcard and the use case, its a complete and utter waste of money getting anything expensive.  If he wants to spend 200 pounds on a set of headphones, then that is the OP's decision, however his money would be better spent on a cheaper headsset and a better sound card.Anyone who breaks a set of G35s is careless, that is all, same with any equipment.

Please quit the epic quoting and bs as our points have been made, it is now up to the OP.


----------



## AnonNone (Jul 7, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> Ive provided you with specifications showing that the audio quality of the headset you suggested is actually inferior, ive provided you with first had experience with the set i am proposing, ive provide the fact that he is using a realtek onboard controller which is garbage, and ive suggested that for the price, the soundcard and the use case, its a complete and utter waste of money getting anything expensive.  If he wants to spend 200 pounds on a set of headphones, then that is the OP's decision, however his money would be better spent on a cheaper headsset and a better sound card.Anyone who breaks a set of G35s is careless, that is all, same with any equipment.
> 
> Please quit the epic quoting and bs as our points have been made, it is now up to the OP.



I don't believe they have been adequately made, as I could point out more flaws in your argument however this will be my last post and I will say only one last thing. It is a very bad idea to spend any money on something that will likely break due to faulty design, the Sennheiser pair he picked out will last him a lifetime even if he doesn't treat them well as it is almost all metal and what other material than metal that is used seems securely jointed and sturdy enough. Yes, let him make his own decision whether to spend money on something that will likely break, or something that will last him his life and beyond probably.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Jul 10, 2014)

you can also go for a pair of HD518s, they are cheaper than the HD558 and people over at head fi question if there really is any justification in the higher price.

This is irrelevant for the op: As for headphone sound quality it is worth noting when you move to high end headphones, as in really expensive, personal preference of sound becomes a factor, eg some may like perfect frequency response, some heaver bass some may prefer slight edge toward treble and so on, it is not just about tech specs and reviews.

I have used sennheiser for years and have had several of their headphones and the build quality is great. The HD518s I own have the same head band as the one in the previous pic and you would have to give it a serious beating to snap it like that, mine have been thrown/knocked around and they still work as new. My CX 980s (in ears) have also been used extensively and have been drooped, left outside in the wet (fell out my pocket), caught on door handles, been around the world with me several times etc and they also work as new, and have done for well over two years.

I agree with what PCunicorn said re on board sound and headphones, my headphones drastically improved the audio from both my onboard and soundcard (now I have an external DAC/AMP in preparation for the high end headphones I will buy soon, that also made them sound even better)

The momentums do seem to  have good reviews but the hd5xx are more audiophile level and the HD6XX are def at that level and can be had for similar prices. Just checked the momentums and I couldn't justify spending $199 for an 8/10 product when the HD518s are 129 and 10/10 product, however they are two different products HD518s are aimed at home use whereas momentum's are portable. Similarly I found a pair of momentums at £200 yet HD650's can be had for £250, however you need to have the right gear to drive those cans

Basically OP are these headphones going to only be used for home audio/skype? If so, and you don't go with an integrated headset/mic, you will want to look for home audio headphones, and preferably go to a store where u can try them out to see if they will good for your needs (eg comfortable for long term wearing) also if you plan to also use them for portability be sure not to buy headphones with high impedance unless you have a seriously good music player to drive them, this will cause the sound produced to be quiet. The momentums will be fine @ 18ohms however the 38Ohms on the other set may be pushing it slightly (this is much less of a concern for pc use >50ohms will be should be just about ok, such as the HD518 or 558, HD6xx would be out of the question)

Overall the HD518 or 558, would be a good choice for home audio use, however the HD518s at least are a bit light on bass, but there are many options out there from several companies


----------



## dragonair9 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry for the very late response (was on holiday), but I've decided to get the Xonar DG headphone amp from ASUS with the headphones (ath-m50x). I should have made this clear but I will sometimes use the headphones for outdoors use. But one thing is for sure, I won't be only using them for gaming/skype. 

EDIT: or should I get the FiiO e6? (about the same price)


----------

